# Ουσιαστικός νόμος, τυπικός νόμος



## Lexoplast (Mar 4, 2008)

Ουσιαστικός Νόμος είναι κάθε πράξη της Πολιτείας που θεσπίζει κανόνα δικαίου, ανεξάρτητα από το όργανο που την θεσπίζει (Νομοθετική Εξουσία - Βουλή ή Εκτελεστική Εξουσία - Κυβέρνηση). Τυπικός Νόμος είναι κάθε πράξη της Πολιτείας που θεσπίζεται από τη Βουλή και τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας - δηλαδή από τα όργανα στα οποία έχει ανατεθεί η Νομοθετική Εξουσία -, σύμφωνα με τη συνταγματικά προβλεπόμενη διαδικασία.

Έχω δει να αποδίδονται ως substantive law και statutory law αντίστοιχα, αλλά έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου, γιατί

α) Substantive law είναι το αντίθετο του procedural law. 
Substantive law defines the legal relationship of people with other people or between them and the state. Procedural law deals with the method and means by which substantive law is made and administered. 

b) Statutory law είναι κάτι διαφορετικό: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statutory_law

Έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχουν αντίστοιχοι αγγλικοί όροι, αλλά όλο και κάποιος μπορεί να με διαψεύσει.


----------



## kabuki (Mar 4, 2008)

Δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι σε βοηθάω, αλλά επειδής το βρήκα είπα να το πω.
Όπως τα λες τα βρήκα και στο ΙΑΤΕ.
ουσιαστικός νόμος = substantive law (αξιοπιστία 3) 
τυπικός νόμος = statutory law ή statute law (αξιοπιστία 3)


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2008)

Βλέπω ότι:
statute law (ή statutory law) vs customary law
τυπικό δίκαιο (θετό, γραπτό) και εθιμικό δίκαιο

ουσιαστικός και τυπικός νόμος
(substance versus procedure)

Νομίζω δηλαδή ότι η αντίθεση που υπάρχει στους ελληνικούς όρους καλύπτεται από τα αγγλικά substantive και procedural law. Αν δεν καλύπτεται από το procedural law, θα πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε και το formal law (substance versus form), ως μετάφρασμα του ελληνικού, που αμφιβάλλω αν καταλαβαίνει με τον ίδιο τρόπο ο Αγγλοσάξονας αναγνώστης.


----------



## lawlexs (Apr 29, 2010)

Χαιρετώ την παρέα, σας "συνάντησα" σήμερα για πρώτη φορά googlάροντας! 
Σκαλίζω ενα τόσο παλιό σας θέμα, για να προσθέσω και τη δική μου διευκρίνιση ως νομικός, for future reference :)

- Substantive law και procedural law ειναι δυο διαφορετικά πράγματα: Ουσιαστικό δίκαιο και Δικονομικό δίκαιο (= οι κανόνες που ορίζουν τη διαδικασία στα δικαστήρια πχ. έγερση αγωγής) / ή ουσιαστικός νόμος και Δικονομικός κανόνας, αντίστοιχα. 
(πχ. ο ουσιαστικός νόμος ορίζει ένα δικαίωμα, ενώ ο δικονομικός κανόνας τη διαδικασία με την οποία ο δικαιούχος προσφεύγει στο δικαστήριο)

Και οι δυο (ουσιαστικός και δικονομικός κανόνας) μπορεί να είναι τυπικοί νόμοι, με την έννοια ότι έχουν θεσπιστεί από το αρμόδιο νομοθετικό όργανο. Όταν αναφέρεται κάπου νόμος ως τυπικός, εννοείται ότι αποκλείεται εθιμικός νόμος, πράξεις της διοίκησης και άλλοι μη τυπικοί κανόνες. 

Δηλαδή στο ελληνικό δίκαιο, το ζεύγος "ουσιαστικός - τυπικός" νόμος (substantive- statutory) αναφέρεται στον τρόπο θέσπισής του (βλ. ορισμό lexoplast), ενώ το "ουσιαστικός - δικονομικός" (substantive- procedural) στο περιεχόμενο. 

Τωρα, ως μετάφραση του "τυπικός νόμος" έχω δει και statutory και formal - πάντως ΟΧΙ procedural, μη μπερδεύεστε :)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 29, 2010)

Καλησπέρα σας και καλώς ήρθατε! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την απάντηση. Στον τομέα έχουμε πάρα πολλές απορίες, οπότε μη φύγετε, θα σας χρειαστούμε :)
Και τώρα που γνωριστήκαμε, μήπως θέλετε να περάσετε μια βόλτα από εδώ;  http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2536


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 29, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες lawlexs, κι ευχαριστούμε! :)

Θα είναι χαρά μας να σκαλίζεις και άλλα νήματα, παλιά και νέα, και να προσφέρεις όπου θέλεις και νομίζεις τη γνώση και τη γνώμη σου --και θα είναι χαρά μας αν μπορέσουμε να βοηθήσουμε σε κάτι που θα σε προβληματίζει.


----------



## lawlexs (Apr 30, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα! 
Θα κοιτάξω μόλις βρω χρόνο, μήπως μπορώ να λύσω και άλλες απορίες σας...!


----------

